# Aptera officially dead!



## Jason Lattimer (Dec 27, 2008)

http://www.greencarreports.com/news/1070154_aptera-shutting-down-for-good

Sad to see the news that Aptera has officially closed its doors. I loved that design for a car. Maybe I will make one of my own.


----------



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

Thats unfortunate. Expectations for this company were rather high just a couple years ago.


----------



## Jason Lattimer (Dec 27, 2008)

I actually sent them an e-mail trying to get them to sell their chassis as a rolling chassis like a kit car. I want the body structure more than anything, but they wouldn't do it.


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

Jason Lattimer said:


> I actually sent them an e-mail trying to get them to sell their chassis as a rolling chassis like a kit car. I want the body structure more than anything, but they wouldn't do it.


Maybe they will be open to that now?


----------



## Jason Lattimer (Dec 27, 2008)

PhantomPholly said:


> Maybe they will be open to that now?


It would be nice to get a hold of one of the shells. One video I saw had several of them in a warehouse.


----------



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

Jason, that may have been possible, but it appears the former employees had other ideas 

http://jalopnik.com/5865907/watch-a...electric-cars-as-company-goes-under/gallery/1


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2011)

I never did expect that to do anything but go under. For liability reasons they must destroy the bodies. If you want one you must build your own. Why? Very much perceived as a dangerous flimsy vehicle. Nothing protecting the wheels and axles. Just an airplane with wheels and wingless. Odd looking creature too.


----------



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

Jason, your dream may still be alive. Turns out the video I posted wasn't what it was claimed to be: 

http://green.autoblog.com/2011/12/10/what-really-happened-on-apteras-last-day/

You might actually have a chance to buy some of this stuff. All of their assets will be auctioned off online: 

http://green.autoblog.com/2011/12/12/apteras-assets-going-to-the-auction-block-next-week/#continued


----------

